# Creative Inspire 6.1 6700 an 5.1-Karte?



## Mr.Mista (6. Februar 2003)

Nur ne ganz schnelle Frage...
hab mir vor kurzem ne noname 5.1-Surroundkarte Bestellt und bin jetzt dabei mir gute und günstige Boxen zu suchen.

Bin auf die Creative Inspire 6.1 6700 gestoßen und find se auch vom Preis her (118€) ganz nett.

Jetz wollt ich bloss wissen ob ich die an meine Karte angeschlossen krieg mit der Unterstützung der 6ten Satelliten-Box...
Auf der HP sagen se man kann se an eine ihrer Audigy-Karten anschließen, die dann auch noch die 6te Box unterstützt.

Wie gehtn das bei 3 Kabeln - je 1 für Front-/Rear-Speaker und 1 für Subwoofer und Center... wo is die Rear-Center?

Weiss des einer...oder sollte ich lieber bei 5.1-Systemen bleiben?

Dange schonmal...

euer MrMista


----------



## Mr.Mista (7. Februar 2003)

so steht es in dem Shop:

"Nutzer von Soundkarten wie der Sound Blaster® Audigy™ oder Live!™ 5.1 können den 5.1-Klang dieser Karten auf 6.1 Kanäle mischen lassen."

und so weiter unten:

"Ermöglicht den Upmix des Klangs auf 6.1 Kanäle, wenn eine 5.1-Soundkarte verwendet wird"

Ich würde sagen des geht mit meiner karte... was meint ihr?


----------



## Mr.Mista (7. Februar 2003)

Alsoo gut...

habs inzwischen selber rausgefunden.
Ich poste es jetz mal hier, falls es noch jemanden interessiert:

Es hat sich herausgestellt, dass sich auf der Rückseite des Subwoofers ein Schalter befindet, mit dem man die Funktion einschalten kann dass sich das Surround-System den 6ten Kanal selber "upmixt"... siehe Bild(hoffentlich isses da)...





Also das ABSOLUTE surround-system würd ich sagen (für den Preis)... 
mehr leistung und ne Box mehr als die 5.1 5300 aber fast gleicher Preis  

Bis denn 

MrMista


----------

